# Ibook qui chauffe beaucoup



## saturnin (8 Décembre 2005)

Salut!

Lorsque je fais fonctionner mon ibook avec "meilleure performance", sur la batterie, débranché, tout se passe parfaitement, ça chauffe pas trop, jamais le ventilo en marche.
Mais lorsque je veux rechager celui-ci et que je le branche sur secteur tout s'emballe! Il chauffe énormément, le ventilo se mets souvent en marche, et je sais pas si ça a un rapport mais je précise mon trackpad marche pas.

C'est normal cette surchauffe ou pas????

Je précise qu'il a 3 mois, acheté en septembre 2005.


----------



## Tox (8 Décembre 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Lorsque je fais fonctionner mon ibook avec "meilleure performance", sur la batterie, débranché, tout se passe parfaitement, ça chauffe pas trop, jamais le ventilo en marche.
> Mais lorsque je veux rechager celui-ci et que je le branche sur secteur tout s'emballe! Il chauffe énormément, le ventilo se mets souvent en marche, et je sais pas si ça a un rapport mais je précise mon trackpad marche pas.
> ...



Il faudrait aussi savoir si tu laisses tourner des applications gourmandes en même temps. Pour te donner une idée, lorsque la température (estivale) tourne autour de 25°, que je mets l'iBook sur secteur et que j'encode, je suis presque certain de finir par entendre le ventilo... Sinon, c'est le silence assuré, surtout en hiver. 

D'une manière générale, le fait de brancher sur le secteur implique un réchauffement de la batterie et pour mes réglages, du disque dur (qui s'arrête moins souvent).

Sinon, le trackpad ne doit pas avoir de rapport avec les coups de chaleur, mais qu'il ne fonctionne plus après trois mois reste désolant... Surtout que c'est une excellente interface (dont je ne peux plus me passer).


----------



## .Steff (8 Décembre 2005)

Ca veut dire quoi qu'il chauffe énormément??Par exemple quelle est la temperature de ton CPU?
Je pense aussi que le trackpad qui ne fonctionne pas n'a pas de rapport avec la chaleur.Sauf si ton Ibook monte a 150 °C....


----------



## kertruc (8 Décembre 2005)

Si ton trackpad ne marche pas, tu devrais le faire réparer...


----------



## buguy (8 Décembre 2005)

Le trackpad chauffe à cause du DD qui est très sollicité et transmet la chaleur où il peut. Il y  a un blème quelque part, c'est sûr.
Pense à  mieux organiser ton DD, le mécanisme perdra moins la boule à  chercher les infos dans tous les sens.
Un coup de balai sur ce dont tu ne te sers pas et une optimisation devraient aider.


----------



## jugnin (8 Décembre 2005)

buguy a dit:
			
		

> Le trackpad chauffe à cause du DD qui est très sollicité et transmet la chaleur où il peut. Il y  a un blème quelque part, c'est sûr.
> Pense à  mieux organiser ton DD, le mécanisme perdra moins la boule à  chercher les infos dans tous les sens.
> Un coup de balai sur ce dont tu ne te sers pas et une optimisation devraient aider.



Mouais, en même temps en trois mois on n'a pas le temps de mettre tant de bordel que ça, à moins d'être un vrai un sagouin. Moi si j'avais une machine de cette âge là qui chauffe à ce point (quel point d'ailleurs ? ça n'a pas été précisé) avec un trackpad qui fonctionne pas, j'le ferai examiner par un chirurgien.

'fin moi c'que j'en dis hein...


----------



## saturnin (8 Décembre 2005)

Les gars merci pout toutes vos réponses je vais essayer de mesurer la température et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## .Steff (9 Décembre 2005)

tu as des outils pour ca en particulier des widget sympa sur le site d'apple.


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Décembre 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Les gars merci pout toutes vos réponses je vais essayer de mesurer la température et je vous tiens au courant.



tu peux utiliser ceci


----------



## saturnin (10 Décembre 2005)

Oui je me rends effectivement compte que mon ibook chauffe beaucoup si j'utilise le disque dur de manière intensive!
C'est surtout ça je crois!
Merci!


----------



## brunobreizh (30 Juin 2006)

Est-ce qu'il y a un risque à laisser tourner l'ordi s'il chauffe ? au bout de combien de temps de mise en route du ventilo cela devient-il inquiétant ? J'utilise un iBook 12' G4, je fais un peu de vidéo, de DVD, et il chauffe vite par ce temps (au point que j'ai maintenant l'habitude d'entendre le ventilo alors que j'ignorais jusqu'à son existence il y a peu !) Quelqu'un a-t-il "réussi" a cramer une carte-mère, ou est-ce techniquement impossible, le Mac pouvant supporter des hautes températures ?


----------



## cameleone (30 Juin 2006)

brunobreizh a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il y a un risque à laisser tourner l'ordi s'il chauffe ? au bout de combien de temps de mise en route du ventilo cela devient-il inquiétant ? J'utilise un iBook 12' G4, je fais un peu de vidéo, de DVD, et il chauffe vite par ce temps (au point que j'ai maintenant l'habitude d'entendre le ventilo alors que j'ignorais jusqu'à son existence il y a peu !) Quelqu'un a-t-il "réussi" a cramer une carte-mère, ou est-ce techniquement impossible, le Mac pouvant supporter des hautes températures ?



Pas d'inquiétude à avoir, en cas de "vraie" surchauffe l'iBook se mettra de lui-même en veille ou s'éteindra.


----------



## brunobreizh (30 Juin 2006)

Je n'en attendais pas moins d'apple ! C'est cool, Mac ...


----------

